# Possible mutation?



## limuhead (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is something interesting. These are buds developing on a Den. usitae 'Red Coral' SM/TOGA. I am assuming that the plant was cloned because it was awarded. It got a silver medal from the Taiwan Orchid Growers Association so it should be pretty nice. I know that sometimes that mutations happen in the cloning process, but color? These are two clones from the same batch. All of the other plants I have of this clone are in bud (6 or 7 plants) as well in different stages. One of them has what appears to be 'alba' coloration, the rest are all dark buds. Is color mutation in this direction common?

normal



mutation


----------



## limuhead (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, and by the way the mutation I am referring to is the flowers, not the grower...


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 19, 2014)

It happens once in a while!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2014)

See if there are any albas out there and if not sell it for lots of money!!


----------



## AdamD (Feb 19, 2014)

Fred Clarke said his clones of Fdk After Dark have a 1-2% mutation rate


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2014)

lets wait and see what it looks like.
I would have thought that 'colour' deletion would be rare in a cloned plant. I note the buts appear to have 'colour'.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 24, 2014)

*'somaclonal variation'*

The proliferation of callus during tissue culture multiplication tends to throw a much higher proportion of 'off types' than going through sexual reproduction.
It is called somaclonal variation and is probably what has happened here.
Soem hybrids are much more prone to it than others.
Vulstekyara cambria 'plush' was well known for producing new variation when cultured,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2014)

were any 'albino'?


----------

